# Pennsylvania 9 Point



## Lobrowse (Mar 5, 2011)

Thought I would share my mount. Got it back yesterday....


----------



## Martin Hunter (Mar 16, 2008)

Nice deer, congrats.


----------



## mrjeffro (Jul 25, 2007)

Beautiful deer and mount. Congrats


----------



## venisonjunky (Jun 8, 2013)

Looks good . Nice buck !


----------



## NMMULEDEER777 (Jan 14, 2018)

Nice Buck


----------



## Hunter184 (Jul 13, 2016)

nice cape on him


----------



## KaydNic (Mar 20, 2021)

Nice solid deer👍🏼


----------



## SNAFUstreams (Oct 29, 2021)

Lobrowse said:


> Thought I would share my mount. Got it back yesterday....


Pardon my ignorance, how is this kept secured on the wall? Do you have to tap into a stud?


----------



## prime2009 (Oct 10, 2017)

Great buck!


----------



## GhillyGuy (Mar 22, 2013)

Grew up in PA, fine animal


----------



## Connerzeck11 (Nov 21, 2021)

Great buck!


----------



## Frantzyota283 (Sep 20, 2021)

Nice buck what part of Pa I hunt Sullivan


----------



## clafata17 (Oct 13, 2017)

Nice buck


----------



## NickRedden66 (12 mo ago)

Awesome!


----------



## tzach15 (11 mo ago)

nice deer!


----------



## MountNMan57 (Oct 1, 2020)

Nice buck


----------



## Bcordell486 (Jul 7, 2020)

That’s a nice PA buck. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kickedaside05 (Nov 21, 2021)

Nice deer


----------



## DelraySwampViking (7 mo ago)

Thats a gorgeous deer and the mount looks excellent, congrats.


----------



## OKC_Ken (7 mo ago)

That deer is awesome, great mount.


----------

